# V6 TT long overdue detail........



## HC1001 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello All,

This has been the longest prep detail I have ever done, Since the weather has been all over the place for months I have not had a good couple of consistent days until this weekend so it's gone from one day trying to get the roof done and then another trying to get the wheels up to scratch etc......... :evil: :twisted:

Anywho I tried to get all the bits done but as you are all aware the more you get into all the nooks and crannies of your car the more work you find!!

I went overboard with the pic's I know! :lol:

Click on link below, (I did try and post the thread but it kind of nearly killed the forum!!)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=201719

Howard


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cracking job Howard


----------



## HC1001 (Nov 27, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Cracking job Howard


Cheers Dave, thanks for the post on DW too............... 8)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

not bad.


----------



## HC1001 (Nov 27, 2010)

BLinky said:


> not bad.


Thankyou....... 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice m8 8) 8) 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

HC1001 said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Cracking job Howard
> ...


No problem Howard, its very satisfying to spend a few hours / days doing a good job
especially when the end result looks as good as yours


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

well done howard i just cant find the time at mo to get stuck into mine ah well soon be summer


----------

